
Ask HN: Know any good iOS onboarding/tutorial libraries? - bvallelunga
Know any good iOS onboarding&#x2F;tutorial libraries? Specifically one that highlights the element, provides a tooltip overlay, and does state tracking (checking if it has been already been shown). Thanks!
======
raooll
Did you check here ?

[https://github.com/cjwirth/awesome-ios-
ui](https://github.com/cjwirth/awesome-ios-ui)

~~~
bvallelunga
Thanks!

